# Oakley Half-Jacket 2.0 XL Sunglasses



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Oakley Half-Jacket 2.0 XL Sunglasses

Brand new in box, never been out of the house. Matte black frames, grey polarized lenses.

$105 shipped.


----------

